# how many imodium is too much



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

Im sure somebody has asked the question before and if this is the case please point me in the right direction.How do you know when you are taking to many imodium.. ?? and how many in your opinion is too much?Cheers


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

When you get constipated. Usually I would notice that the stool got firmer and firmer and then hard to pass and harder to pass.. etc. Only _you_ can determine what is too much for _you_. I have seen folks able to get by using only one or two a day. Or even portions of one tablet. And I have also seen folks use up to 8 or more. Just depends on our individual need.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

BQ said:


> When you get constipated. Usually I would notice that the stool got firmer and firmer and then hard to pass and harder to pass.. etc. Only _you_ can determine what is too much for _you_. I have seen folks able to get by using only one or two a day. Or even portions of one tablet. And I have also seen folks use up to 8 or more. Just depends on our individual need.


you shouldn't take any more than the package recommends for the length of time the package recommends. anything above and beyond what the package says should be by doctors order.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

TVgirl said:


> you shouldn't take any more than the package recommends for the length of time the package recommends. anything above and beyond what the package says should be by doctors order.


This is partly wrong.Not all doctors are good, many can give incorrect info.The recommended dosage is just for the stupid people who otherwise would eat to much and be constipated.Eat what you have to to feel well...


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

TV girl I think the directions on the box are usually for someone who has just occasional D.. not for a chronic condition like IBS.My Doc would not even begin to know how much I would need.. nor would my GI. Both said to use as needed.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

My doctor has told me to take as much as needed. I have taken up to 8 in a day before. I normally take 2 at a time, if it is not better within an hour or so, I take 2 more. And that usually does the trick for a few hours anyway.


----------



## nonentity (Dec 31, 2010)

I only really use them when I'm going somewhere where it's vital that I won't need to run to the loo. I usually take up to 12 over the preceding 12 hours or so and this is normally enough to guarantee about 12 hours with no symptoms. Works a treat but I only do this a couple of times a month. My doctor's instructions are to use as many as I need as and when required and that there's no need to stick to what the packet says. Everyone of us is different and they are only guidelines.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

BQ said:


> TV girl I think the directions on the box are usually for someone who has just occasional D.. not for a chronic condition like IBS.My Doc would not even begin to know how much I would need.. nor would my GI. Both said to use as needed.


Yes but it doesn't matter. If you can't follow the directions on the box and get the effect you want then you should MOST DEFINITLY see a doctor to get a recommended dose. Your doctor will tell you how much to take and how much is too much. You can OVERDOSE on immodium !!! Never take more than any medication tells you to unless a doctor orders it for you.


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Siea said:


> This is partly wrong.Not all doctors are good, many can give incorrect info.The recommended dosage is just for the stupid people who otherwise would eat to much and be constipated.Eat what you have to to feel well...


sorry but it is 100% true !! Those guidelines are there for a reason and anything more than that should be a recommendation by a doctor. I am not saying you can't take more than what the box says....I am saying that if you need to, it should be done with the guidance of your doctor.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hon (TV Girl) as I said... my Dr _didn't know_ and leaves it to my discretion. *****If ANYone has any questions about how much imodium is safe.. by all means ask your Dr or pharmacist.. and hopefully they can guide you.**** My Dr. couldn't tell me and yes I have not taken it _exactly_ "according to the directions on the box" for over 20 yrs. We are all different and what works for one will not for another.If taking it exactly according the box directions works for you TV Girl.. go right ahead and take it that way. It simply doesn't work that way for others.


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

I see an internal specialist who said that as long as I am only taking every four hours he is fine with that. More and he would have a problem. I take them when I noticing I am going too frequently instead of waiting for full blown D now.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

TVgirl said:


> Yes but it doesn't matter. If you can't follow the directions on the box and get the effect you want then you should MOST DEFINITLY see a doctor to get a recommended dose. Your doctor will tell you how much to take and how much is too much. You can OVERDOSE on immodium !!! Never take more than any medication tells you to unless a doctor orders it for you.


 You cannot really overdose on Imodium,i took 12 a day and 8 within half an hour and all i got was a dry mouth.There doesnt appear to be much in it to affect brain function but of course everybody is different.Most Doctors havent got a clue about how many to take,thats something the patient usually discovers themselves.


----------

